# härteste bands der welt! (gesanglich/spieltecnisch)



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

hab das thema schon oft im inet gefunden und möchte es auch hier gern verbreiten^^
also für mich zählen zu den härtesten bands:

guttural secrete: http://www.myspace.com/gutturalsecrete

waking the cadaver: http://www.myspace.com/wakingthecadaver

devourment: http://www.myspace.com/devourment

heinous killings: http://www.myspace.com/heinouskillings

das sind jetz ersma die die mir so einfallen, wenn ihr noch mehr nennen könntet (mit link wär nett^^) dann schreibt sie ma.
soll jetzt nicht son poserthread werden um zu zeigen wie hart ich bin weil ich so "harte" musik höre, find nur diesen gutturalen gesang ziemlich cool^^


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Die sind alle ganz nett und von den Lyrics
auch ein bisschen hart. Aber in der
Wirklichkeit sind die einfach zu normal
um den Titel "Härteste Band der Welt"
zu tragen...

Edit sagt: Ups, wenn man vom Titel: "(gesanglich/spieltechnisch)" ausgeht, sind die natürlich doch ziemlich nah dran!


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

jaja klar, wenn man von der ralität ausgeht sinds burzum, mayhem und absurd ^^ gab auch ma ne band die sich vorher mit exkrementen einschmierte und dann auf die bühne ging...aber naja geh jetzt eher vom gesang und so aus^^ möcht nicht wissen ob die in real auf gerne kinder schlachten... Oo


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Also der Text von Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged, And Gutted
ist ganz nett, wär vllt einer meiner Favoriten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, das ist schon ziemlich krass. Aber das ist einfach keine Musik mehr. Ich verstehe kein Wort, von dem was der singt. Die kloppen nurnoch blöde auf den Instrumenten rum....

Ist garnicht mein Fall.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, das ist schon ziemlich krass. Aber das ist einfach keine Musik mehr. Ich verstehe kein Wort, von dem was der singt. Die kloppen nurnoch blöde auf den Instrumenten rum....
> 
> Ist garnicht mein Fall.


Wenn du die Lyrics dazu liest ist es eigentlich ganz einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss mal afk, danach guck ich mir mal die Lyrics an. (Aber die Musik ist trotzdem schlecht^^)


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

naja jedem das seine ^^ ich finds zb ganz tutti^^ hör aber auch "normalere" musik..manchmal...wenn ich getrunken hab^^ naja bin momentan eh aufn pagan trip^^ für alle die nicht wissen was pagan ist: hört euch wolfchant, XIV dark centuries, heorot oder das mainstream-pagan: ensiferum an ^^


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Wer Musik nur gut findet weil sie hart ist hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

äähm: 


> soll jetzt nicht son poserthread werden um zu zeigen wie hart ich bin weil ich so "harte" musik höre, find nur diesen gutturalen gesang ziemlich cool^^


lesen hilft manchmal, ausserdem hör ich wie geschrieben gerade PAGAN, man man man, nicht einen beitrag lesen aber rumsöseln, das mag ich ja ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Joar, so ist unser Zorkal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Vallar schrieb:


> äähm:
> 
> lesen hilft manchmal, ausserdem hör ich wie geschrieben gerade PAGAN, man man man, nicht einen beitrag lesen aber rumsöseln, das mag ich ja ^^


Lesen hilft manchaml da ich nie behauptet habe das du die Musik nur gut findest weil sie hart ist. Gibt aber viele bei denen das so ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Lesen hilft manchaml da ich nie behauptet habe das du die Musik nur gut findest weil sie hart ist. Gibt aber viele bei denen das so ist.



Bestimmte HipHopper? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bestimmte HipHopper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


NEIN Wie kommst du den darauf?! Also wirklich!


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bestimmte HipHopper?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jahaa, die meisten Gangstahhs hören das doch nur weil:
F**ken und böse Wörter drin vorkommen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> NEIN Wie kommst du den darauf?! Also wirklich!



Lese ich da Ironie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

...... 

>>härteste bands der welt! (gesanglich/spieltechnisch)<<



den verstärker laut drehen kann jeder, schade das man dauernd "schocken" will- leider trend.

devise: "talent ist scheiß egal solange man nur laute, böse sachen brüllt"   -    nich mein ding


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ......
> 
> >>härteste bands der welt! (gesanglich/spieltechnisch)<<
> den verstärker laut drehen kann jeder, schade das man dauernd "schocken" will- leider trend.
> ...


Die haben mehr Talent als manch andere Leute im Radio,
alle Wette das du nicht eins der Instrumente so beherrschst wie
die Bands die Vallar aufgelistet hat!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Also rein gesanglich bzw. spielerisch finde ich aus der etwas härteren Gegend des Metal Devildriver am besten. <3

Guckst du hier!


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die haben mehr Talent als manch andere Leute im Radio,
> alle Wette das du nicht eins der Instrumente so beherrschst wie
> die Bands die Vallar aufgelistet hat!




spiele seit über 8 jahren bass und mache das auch relativ gut. will mich nicht aufspielen aber deine 
"verehrung" geht n bisschen weit. 

spielst du selber >irgendein< isntrument? bist du fanboy, haste dir ne b.c.rich gekauft um deine vorbilder nachzuäffen? oder n ibanez einsteiger-set?

wollt dir deine götter nicht abwerten aber bitte versteht gerade im bereich musik das nicht jeder den gleichen geschmack hat. 

zum thema "mehr talent als die im radio"- welchen sender hörst du? auch mal dran denken, nicht alle hören einslive.
geh mal auf web.radio und höre dich durch die live-sender. dann poste nochmal.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> spiele seit über 8 jahren bass und mache das auch relativ gut. will mich nicht aufspielen aber deine
> "verehrung" geht n bisschen weit.
> 
> spielst du selber >irgendein< isntrument? bist du fanboy, haste dir ne b.c.rich gekauft um deine vorbilder nachzuäffen? oder n ibanez einsteiger-set?
> ...


Also Einslive Plan B find ich sehr gut.Spielen viel alternative Musik und gute Berichte.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

> spielst du selber >irgendein< isntrument?


Ja.



> haste dir ne b.c.rich gekauft um deine vorbilder nachzuäffen? oder n ibanez einsteiger-set?


Nö. Ibanez RG 1570 EBK, aus der "Prestige"-Serie.



> wollt dir deine götter nicht abwerten aber bitte versteht gerade im bereich musik das nicht jeder den gleichen geschmack hat.


Das sind nicht meine Götter, aber sie haben
Talent. Außerdem, habe ich nichts von wegen Geschmack
gesagt.



> zum thema "mehr talent als die im radio"- welchen sender hörst du? auch mal dran denken, nicht alle hören einslive.
> geh mal auf web.radio und höre dich durch die live-sender. dann poste nochmal.


Auf fast allen Sendern laufen die Top 100 der "Charts".
Die bestehn zu 90% aus Müll alias Rihanna oder so ein Zeug.


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

einslive war der einzige top40 sender der mir eingefallen ist-

plan b kenne ich garnicht, gleich mal schnüffeln.
welcher ziemlich geil ist: midnight-blues
hört sich doof an aber spielt geniale musik, oft auch live oder konzi-mitschnitte.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> einslive war der einzige top40 sender der mir eingefallen ist-
> 
> plan b kenne ich garnicht, gleich mal schnüffeln.
> welcher ziemlich geil ist: midnight-blues
> hört sich doof an aber spielt geniale musik, oft auch live oder konzi-mitschnitte.


Livemitschnitte oder Akkustikversionen gibts auch manchmal
Plan B läuft Sontags 20:00-22:00
Und Montang bis Donnerstag 20:00-23:00


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Livemitschnitte oder Akkustikversionen gibts auch manchmal
> Plan B läuft Sontags 20:00-22:00
> Und Montang bis Donnerstag 20:00-23:00



dachte das wäre n "unter" sender von einslive-

hab ich noch nich gehört, fahr mir bei der nachtschicht immer domian   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

Naja also ich glaub mit musik hat das nichts mehr zu tun. i kann au mein verstärker auf maximum drehn und loshaun und dazu noch en text wie i kill you oder deathblablabla .
naja da hör i lieber Stevie Ray Vaughan der hat mehr Talent in eim Finger wie die ganzen Bands da zusammen.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Naja also ich glaub mit musik hat das nichts mehr zu tun. i kann au mein verstärker auf maximum drehn und loshaun und dazu noch en text wie i kill you oder deathblablabla .
> naja da hör i lieber Stevie Ray Vaughan der hat mehr Talent in eim Finger wie die ganzen Bands da zusammen.


Bluuuuuub! Da hat wer keine Ahnung!
Les dir die Texte durch!
Wenn du meinst die würden alles wiederholen,
hier ein Beispiel (was hoffentlich nicht gelöscht wird):

_Raped, pillaged, and gutted
I could only imagine the fear in your mind
As my hands grab your throat from behind
No doubt
For this bitch
I'll use the pressure point choke out
Because when it comes to sluts
It's a good chance your gonna see my glock, before you see my cock

Dark room awakening, strapped to the table
The lights illuminate my instruments
My pickaxe, snubnose, the sawnoff, the meatcleaver, the chainsaw
You see what the fuck im workin' with?
This isn't a dream bitch, to me, your nothing but a hole
So when i look you in the eyes, the only words I say is
I'm in full control

Für den Rest würde ich wohl ne Pause kriegen,
deswegen lass ich den mal aus....
_

Außerdem kannst dir auch gerne mal die
Tabs und so ansehen, von wegen kein 
Talent, es sind nicht die Besten, aber sie sind
nicht talentfrei!


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

ach was bringen eim die lyrics wenn mer kein wort versteht weil die leute singen als hätte denen einer in den mund gekackt


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> ach was bringen eim die lyrics wenn mer kein wort versteht weil die leute singen als hätte denen einer in den mund gekackt


Ich würde mal sagen jeder der die
hört kennt auch deren Texte, von
daher werden die Außenstehenden,
bzw. "Nicht-Fans" entweder froh sein,
oder Pech haben, dass sie den Text nicht verstehen....


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

und mit dem gesang ist das auch so ne sache von wegen talent:

1. wäre gesangsunterricht empfehlenswert bei sowas denn man muss seine athemtechnik erstmal haben
2. muss man um so singen zu können auch ne richtige technik finden weil wenn man es falsch macht vernarbt man sich die stimmbänder und das tun diese kerle auf keinen fall! das ist monatelanges, wenn nicht sogar jahrelanges training, versuch du ma so zu singen das es auch wirklich SO klingt und nicht wie son trottel^^ und dann versuch das mal 10 minuten lang ohne das dir anschließend der hals weh tut oder du heiser bist, und dann merkste das es doch schwerer ist als man aufm ersten hören denkt

( übe selber schon eifrig inhale und exhales pigsqueals ^^)


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> naja da hör i lieber Stevie Ray Vaughan der hat mehr Talent in eim Finger wie die ganzen Bands da zusammen.





/signed.


----------



## Independent (23. Dezember 2007)

Helge Schneider and the Firefuckers!

Also bei Eiersalatfrau musst ich die Anlage runterdrehen, weil der Song an sich schon 1000W Sinusleistung mitbringt.


----------



## Perath (24. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde, dass diese ganzen Death-Metal und Grindcore-Bands nicht hart sind.
Ab nem gewissen Grad von Geknüppel und Gerülpse ist auch die brutalste Musik nichmehr hart sondern nurnoch lächerlich.

Mit der Zeit hab ich für mich raus gefunden, dass ich auf ne Mischung aus Härte, Aggression und vor allem technischem Können stehe.
Sprich, Musiker die sowohl instrumentell als auch gesanglich irgendwo ne gewisse Technik drauf haben.

Beispiele?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB33JV0iXsU
Das sind Götter an ihren Instrumenten und die Musik is verflucht hart (auch gesanglich, weil er viel variiert)


Ansonsten am besten mal die neue Scheibe von Behemoth anhören. Was gerade der Schlagzeuger da anstellen is nichmehr menschlich...


bis dahin...


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Perath schrieb:


> .....
> Ansonsten am besten mal die neue Scheibe von Behemoth anhören. Was gerade der Schlagzeuger da anstellen is nichmehr menschlich...
> bis dahin...


<3 Behemoth!
Aber sieht man ja
an dem Satz in meiner
Signatur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (24. Dezember 2007)

zum brülln des video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich find das Video ganz ok,
abgesehen davon das der Sänger
vllt noch ein bisschen an seiner
Stimme feilen muss, am Anfang singt
er einfach zu hoch...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Naja, die "Melodie" lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig. Ich brauche bei meiner Musik etwas, dass ich summen kann und das geht (zumindest bei diesem Lied) nun wirklich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

Öhm spontan fallen mir da ein...

Deranged: http://www.myspace.com/stabandhack

Cannibal Corpse: http://www.myspace.com/cannibalcorpse

Belphegor: http://www.myspace.com/belphegor

Celtic Frost: http://www.myspace.com/celticfrost

Converge: http://www.myspace.com/converge

Meshuggah: http://www.myspace.com/meshuggah

Deicide: http://www.myspace.com/thestenchofredemption

Dissection: http://www.myspace.com/666nightsblood (nicht offiziell aber die bessere Musikauswahl^^)

Endstille: http://www.myspace.com/endstilleband

Emperor: http://www.myspace.com/emperorhorde

Marduk: http://www.myspace.com/truemarduk

Darkthrone: http://www.myspace.com/officialdarkthrone

Mayhem: http://www.myspace.com/mayhemdeathcrush

Satyricon: http://www.myspace.com/satyriconfirstera (ebenfalls inoffiziell^^)

und zuletzt für heute...^^

Nile: http://www.myspace.com/nilecatacombs


----------



## Thront (25. Dezember 2007)

ui dauert n bisschen bis ich alle deine links durch hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so- muss jezz zum weihnachts-brunch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (25. Dezember 2007)

Perath schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass diese ganzen Death-Metal und Grindcore-Bands nicht hart sind.
> Ab nem gewissen Grad von Geknüppel und Gerülpse ist auch die brutalste Musik nichmehr hart sondern nurnoch lächerlich.
> 
> Mit der Zeit hab ich für mich raus gefunden, dass ich auf ne Mischung aus Härte, Aggression und vor allem technischem Können stehe.
> ...




oh schön, 
lustig wie man im vorspann sieht wie der sänger seinen liedschatten nachzieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Auf fast allen Sendern laufen die Top 100 der "Charts".
> Die bestehn zu 90% aus Müll alias Rihanna oder so ein Zeug.



Du wohnst leider in der falschen Gegend, bei uns im Norden gibt es einen gar nicht mal so kleinen und sehr feinen Sender - Delta Radio, 100% purer Rock.

Die absolut härteste Band der Welt wurde aber hier noch gar nicht genannt: Die Zillertaler Schürzenjäger - noch nie habe ich so viele Menschen die Hände auf die Ohren pressen und auf den Boden sinken sehen, wenn die mit ihrem Geschrammel abfangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal im ernst, wie will man die "Härte" einer Band beurteilen? Da kommen Metaler zu ganz anderen Ergebnissen als Rapper oder gar Volksmusiker. Solange es keine offizielle Maßeinheit gibt (wird es wohl auch nie geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), kann man sich darüber auseinander setzen, ohne zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen. Von daher kann man sich hier darüber streiten und diskutieren, welche Bands im Allgemeinen zu den "Harten" dazugehören, aber mehr auch nicht.

btw ich bin seit über 30 Jahren eingefleischter AC/DC Fan, welche damals auch zu den härtesten (und zwar uneingeschränkt) gehörten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Also für mich ist die härtesteste Band der Welt die Wacken Feuerwehr,schließlich sind die die Headliner des ersten Tages beim Wacken Open Air.

Jetzt sollte jeder Metal und Hardrocker ein /signed schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, wie will man die "Härte" einer Band beurteilen? Da kommen Metaler zu ganz anderen Ergebnissen als Rapper oder gar Volksmusiker. Solange es keine offizielle Maßeinheit gibt (wird es wohl auch nie geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du vollkommen Recht. Mit dem Wort "hart" kann man in diesem Aspekt relativ wenig auseinanderhalten. Man müsste das Wort definieren. Und zwar nicht nur "hart ist, wenn eine Band üble Texte hat", denn das würde auf das gleiche ausgehen (Siehe das Wort "übel"), sondern man müsste es exakt bestimmen, so dass es keine Zweife zulässt.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (26. Dezember 2007)

yeahhhhh, ich kann 300 bpm blastbeats und doublebass spielen und mein gitarrist hält einen Handmixer an seine B-Saite...

Ich weiß nicht, ich bin ja sehr tolerant Musik gegenüber. Aber Musik soll doch eine Form von Ausdruck sein, oder? Ich hör in den Songs von z.B Waking the Cadaver keine Steigerung und auch nichts musikalisch anspruchsvolles, abgesehen von dem einen oder anderen Tempiwechsel. 

Spieltechnisch wie gesagt, schnell. That's it. Musikalisch den Wert eines Weißbrots.

Was "Härte" an Emotionen betrifft, reisst mich sowas auch nicht mit (ich hab mir die lyrics nicht angeschaut, aber um ehrlich zu sein brauch ich das glaub ich auch nicht...irgendjemand vergewaltigt eine frau, bringt sie anschließend grausam um, trinkt ihr blut, isst ihre eingeweide und vergewaltigt nochmal was von ihr übrig ist?). Stichwort wieder: Steigerung. Ein krasser Breakdown oder Doublebass-Part reisst mich doch viel mehr mit wenn vorher z.B ein etwas ruhigerer Part kam. Für mich machen Kontraste einen wesentlichen Teil dessen aus, was Musik rüberbringt.


Aber ein Glück kann jeder gut finden was er gut finden möchte.

Ich prügel meinen Frust lieber bei sowas raus:
http://www.myspace.com/follycore

Find die Herren einfach extrem symphatisch, den Mix der Stile erfrischend und technisch brauchen sie sich vor dem was ich bisher an links angeklickt habe auch nicht verstecken

edit: Spieltechnisch auch sehr fett:
http://www.myspace.com/thefalloftroy
Nur 3 Mannen und die setzen das live tatsächlich überzeugend um.
"cut down all the trees and name the streets after them"


----------



## Perath (26. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin selbst Musiker und hab Keep of Kalessin schon das ein oder andere mal auch live gesehen.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Jungs sehr schnell sind sind se technisch absolut fit.
Das Musiker fit sind, muss man nicht unbedingt beim ersten mal hinhören gleich mitbekommen.

Aber so kleine Feinheiten wie hier mal nen Beckenschlag oder da nen triolischen Fill sagt ziemlich viel über das musikalische Denkvermögen der Musiker aus. Und natürlich die Feinheit...wie tight isses gespielt, etc.

Aber zugegeben, es is nich einfach, hinter Blackmetal Technik rauszuerkennen (was imho auch viel damit zusammenhängt, dass Black- und Deathmetal meistens kategorisch als primitiv und einfach nur Krach abgestempelt wird)

Hier mal ein Gegenbeispiel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2W7h3a0iMw...feature=related


Noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bis dahin...


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch einige Bands aus den "anspruchsvolleren" Gefilden...

Agalloch: http://www.myspace.com/agalloch

Tool: http://www.myspace.com/toolfist (nicht offiziell)

Dornenreich: http://www.myspace.com/mehralsdasein

Alcest: http://www.myspace.com/alcestmusic

Amesoeurs: http://www.myspace.com/amesoeurs

ASP: http://www.myspace.com/thetalesofasp

Blut aus Nord: http://www.myspace.com/thesupremeabstract

Caïna: http://www.myspace.com/cainaband

Opeth: http://www.myspace.com/opeth

Cynic: http://www.myspace.com/httpwwwcynicalspherecom

Cult of Luna: http://www.myspace.com/cultofluna

Isis: http://www.myspace.com/sgnl05

Dark Suns: http://www.myspace.com/dunklesonnen

Katatonia: http://www.myspace.com/katatonia

Disillusion: http://www.myspace.com/timesofsplendor

Edge of Sanity: http://www.myspace.com/edgeofsanitymusic

Elegeion: http://www.myspace.com/elegeion

Godspeed You! Black Emperor: http://www.myspace.com/godspeedyoublackemperor (nicht offiziell)

So fürs erste mal genug für euch um "harten" Emotionen in Musik umgewandelt zu lauschen.

Viel Spaß.^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Perath schrieb:


> ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2W7h3a0iMw...feature=related
> .....


Die hab ich noch nie gehört... geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lonith (26. Dezember 2007)

also um Hexenkinds Liste zu erweitern hätte ich noch Nile als vorschlag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G29iInfOddU (nich auf des video achten sondern auf die musik is net des richtige vid^^)


und von der härte der texte vllt Cannibal Corpse
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTpQOZcNASw


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Diese beiden Bands habe ich schon eine Seite weiter vorne als Myspacelinks angegeben.^^


----------



## Lonith (26. Dezember 2007)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Diese beiden Bands habe ich schon eine Seite weiter vorne als Myspacelinks angegeben.^^



ehhmmm *hust* les meistens nur die 1 seite dann werd ich zu faul überflieg und geh auf die letzte^^

sry


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Lonith schrieb:


> ehhmmm *hust* les meistens nur die 1 seite dann werd ich zu faul überflieg und geh auf die letzte^^
> 
> sry



Kein Problem.^^ 


Hier noch eine Band mit dem Prädikat besonders geil...

Farsot: http://www.myspace.com/farsotband


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (26. Dezember 2007)

Dieser 2te Song vom TE kp wie der heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aufjedenfall ist mir aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich sowas hören möchte kann ich mich auch in einen Scweine Stall stellen. ich respektiere eure Musik höre zwar lieber Punk und Rock aber sowas da versteht man echt nix mehr finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack villeicht sollte man aus dem Thread schreiben. Eure geilste Metall/Hardcore band oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann würde man das alles einkreisen können^^


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> Dieser 2te Song vom TE kp wie der heißt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich höre ebenfalls Rock sowie Hip Hop und/oder Trip Hop bis hin zu Klassik. Aber es geht hier nunmal um subjektiv "harte" Bands und nicht darum ob jemand Musikgeschmack hat oder eben nicht.^^


----------



## xFraqx (26. Dezember 2007)

Das ist ganz normales Death - Metal , was ist daran so ungewöhnlich .


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normales Death - Metal , was ist daran so ungewöhnlich .



Es gibt eben noch Leute für die es nicht "normal" ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Summoning: http://www.myspace.com/upthehammers


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> ......
> Naja jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack villeicht sollte man aus dem Thread schreiben. Eure geilste Metall/Hardcore band oder sowas
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was hat Metal mit Hardcore zu tun? Hardcore ist doch kein Metal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre zwar auch Metal, allerdings gehört Death eher weniger zu meinen Lieblingsunterarten.
Ich bevorzuge eigentlich Artistik an der Klampfe (Adrian Smith, Dave Murray: Iron Maiden), geniale Songstrukturen (Blind Guardian), unverwechselbare Stimmen (Bruce Dickinson:Maiden, Rob Halford: Judas Priest), geniale Konzertperformance (Motörhead: Mickey Dee's legendäres Drum Solo ) und ein ordentliches Gesamtkonzept (Manowar, BTW: lauteste Band der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vor irgendwelchem Hardcore-Einheitsbrei-Geschreie.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (26. Dezember 2007)

Vallar schrieb:


> hab das thema schon oft im inet gefunden und möchte es auch hier gern verbreiten^^
> also für mich zählen zu den härtesten bands:
> 
> guttural secrete: http://www.myspace.com/gutturalsecrete
> ...



Hey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist doch alles irgendwie eine Sache des Blickpunktes, oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein paar Favoriten "meiner" Musik - hart, absout hart wie ich finde ( inhaltlich, gesanglich und spieltechnisch ) 
 ... es gibt leider nicht zu allen songs "echte" videos ... so what  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Apoptygma Berserk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wXSM2DN5bk...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5-9vIZyvTw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh98KYS18uQ...feature=related

...

Icon Of Coil:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cnp_52-UOu4...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gXn2Z9Gr4Y...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIhIheQWss...feature=related

...

Beborn Beton:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PJS07IX19g...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sSo2uobbNc...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg1aXX68KjI...feature=related 

...

Colony 5:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRqHzVoremw...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o91nfl-Y3O4...feature=related


...

A Spell inside:

http://www.myspace.com/aspellinside

...

And One:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciLjqjlPfu4...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7hhVWXAPjY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0H-79bwlUaA...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogOR_wp8hcI...feature=related

...

Distain!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGt58uJryfk

http://www.myspace.com/distainmusic

...

Edenfeld:

http://www.myspace.com/edenfeld

...

Wolfsheim:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQUDGl7JR7Y...feature=related


und so weiter ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Was hat Metal mit Hardcore zu tun? Hardcore ist doch kein Metal...
> ...



ne es is besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaXXra (27. Dezember 2007)

ich finde Linkin Park einfach vom musikalischen einfach toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (27. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ne es is besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


THIS IS THE END!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann ich dir zumindest was die tanzbarkeit betrifft auf jeden Fall zustimmen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XdCUyZRVEo

wobei mir dieses extrem ge-windmille auch teilweise tierisch auf die Nüsse geht. Vor allem in Nasenhöhe...


----------



## Hernwhaga (27. Dezember 2007)

linkin park 

satan wir lieben dich dunkelheit soll wie welt zerstören !!!111


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> linkin park
> 
> satan wir lieben dich dunkelheit soll wie welt zerstören !!!111



/Permbann 4 Hernwhaga pls


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Dezember 2007)

Noch etwas extrem tolles aus dem Bereich Post-Rock...

Red Sparowes: http://www.myspace.com/redsparowes


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> linkin park
> 
> satan wir lieben dich dunkelheit soll wie welt zerstören !!!111


Olooool, da hat(te) ja wer Ahnung!
LP sind ja wohl die weichsten, der Softies!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Olooool, da hat(te) ja wer Ahnung!
> LP sind ja wohl die weichsten, der Softies!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst wohl die weichesten des Metalgenres. Naja obwohl. Eher Rap/Rock.


----------



## Perath (28. Dezember 2007)

Ok...ich glaub diesen Thread können wir getrost schließen.

Aus dem Thema "Härteste Mucke auf dem Planeten" ist das Thema "Welche Musik höre ich am liebsten, außerdem is extremer Metal kacke und klingt nach Schweinestall"-Thread geworden.

In so nem Thread interessieren mich Pop-Bands wie Linkin`Park einfach nich...tut mir echt Leid.
Hier möcht ich rausfinden, obs vielleicht in Sachen Extreme und Härte noch ne Steigerung zu dem gibt, was ich eh schon zum Teil höre.

Wenn ich hören möchte, dass meine Lieblingsmusik nach Schweinestall klingt und eigentlich viel schlechter is als HipHop oder Hardcore, dann mach ich nen Thread zu dem Thema auf und lass alle schimpfen.



bis dahin...


----------



## Huntara (28. Dezember 2007)

Also was ich kenne, wäre für mich am härtesten und das wäre Manson.
Zumindest das, was ich in seinem Buch gelesen habe, über andere Bands kann
ich mir leider kein Urteil bilden. Trotzdem, was ist schon "hart". Ist das nicht reine
Definitionssache?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perath (28. Dezember 2007)

Ganz klar is das ne Definitionssache.
Für mich ist hart zum Beispiel auch nicht gleich schnell, laut oder brutal.

Ich definier den Begriff "harte Musik" aus den Prädikaten Technik, Atmoshosphäre und Gewalt.
Gewalt nicht im Sinne von blutrünstigen Texten oder sowas sondern eher Gewalt als Gefühl...etwas, dass einen überrollt und erdrückt. 

Wenn ich auf nem Konzert vor der Bühne stehe und die Band beginnt zu spielen und es schwappt so eine unsichtbare Welle von "gewalttätiger Energie" runter...das ist hart.
Wenn ich das Gefühl hab, die Leute auf der Bühne müssten eigentlich 3 Meter groß sein, das ist hart.

Deswegen hab ich ja auch das Beispiel von Keep of Kalessin gebracht. Die sind mit Sicherheit nicht die schnellsten und haben auch keine gewalttätigen Texte.
Aber die Energie, die ihre Musik (vor allem live) vermittelt, die einen einfach überfährt wie ein Güterzug, macht sie in meinen Augen zu einer verdammt harten Band.

Es gibt in meinen Augen halt auch so eine schwelle, an der Musik nichtmehr hart ist. Wenn sie zu schnell, zu laut, zu gefrickelt ist, is se auch nichtmehr hart.
Dann klingts halt tatsächlich, als ob du nen Fön anschaltest...ein durchgehender, rauschender Ton. 
Und ein Fön is in meinen Augen nicht hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bis dahin...


----------



## Hexenkind (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann Perath eigentlich nur zustimmen. Wie wärs den Thread in "Meine Lieblingsmusik" umzubenennen, da das allemal sinnvoller ist, als sich hier weiter über die Definition des Wortes "hart" zu unterhalten?

Hier noch eine großartige Neuentdeckung meinerseits:

http://www.myspace.com/neobliviscaris


----------



## Tôny (28. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde Fear Factory mit am härtesten schön dicke doublebass.
Hab so den eindruch das einige hart und "unskilltesrumknüppeln" nicht unterscheiden können wenn man 5 leute an instrumente setzt die sie noch nie in der hand hatten und denen z.B n paar akkorde zeigt die sie dann am stück spielen ist das dann eine der härtesten metalbands? Denn das wäre so ziemlich das gleiche wie einige "bands" die hier genannt wurden.


----------



## Thront (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


das ist hart


----------



## Hexenkind (29. Dezember 2007)

Und immernoch wird hier sinnlos diskutiert, teilweise argumentiert, aber im Endeffekt nur gejammert und wenn einem dann garnichts mehr einfällt postet man ein Bild von..nein ich werde den Namen nicht ausschreiben...

Hier noch ein Paradebeispiel dafür das Death Growls emotionaler sein können als so mancher Clear Gesang

http://www.myspace.com/disbeliefmetal

Und ich bitte euch damit aufzuhören andere nach ihrem Musikgeschmack zu beurteilen und ihn als schlecht oder mies darzustellen. Musik ist nichts rationales und bleibt letztlich schlichtweg Geschmackssache. Ja das ist einfach so. Warum? Darum. Und nein daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Ende der Durchsage...


----------



## Vreen (29. Dezember 2007)

Perath schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich ja auch das Beispiel von Keep of Kalessin gebracht. Die sind mit Sicherheit nicht die schnellsten und haben auch keine gewalttätigen Texte.
> Aber die Energie, die ihre Musik (vor allem live) vermittelt, die einen einfach überfährt wie ein Güterzug, macht sie in meinen Augen zu einer verdammt harten Band.




tjo, wenn nur der lidschatten nicht wär


----------



## Besieger (29. Dezember 2007)

> tjo, wenn nur der lidschatten nicht wär






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja da hat der kollege wohl recht


----------

